# Popularity of GTO's



## ausmate (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a general question regarding the popularity of the '04 - '06 GTO's. I have only recently bought an '05 and loving it so far but after reading a few reviews from when it was first released it was not very well received.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That had more to do with some questions of heritage, DNA and the retro trend than the car itself. By every parameter it was a very nice bang-for-the-buck performance car and as with all LSx based vehicles responds well to modification.


----------



## kanthonyk (Jan 18, 2016)

I agree with svede1212, the car is awesome, but I believe the GTO faithful wanted something more of a car that pays homage to its predicessors, much like the New Challenger did. Had Pontiac done that, i believe that car would have had more of a following.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

kanthonyk said:


> I agree with svede1212, the car is awesome, but I believe the GTO faithful wanted something more of a car that pays homage to its predicessors, much like the New Challenger did. Had Pontiac done that, i believe that car would have had more of a following.


Pontiac only existed a couple of years more after the 'new' GTO. That likely in part played into them using an existing platform rather than designing a new vehicle .


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*New GTO*

There was a lot of resistance because, as mentioned earlier, there was no DNA from the original GTOs present in the Holden GTO.

The new Camaro, Challenger and Mustang all drew heavily on heritage whereas the new GTO was clearly a Holden. Not that it was a bad car, to the contrary, it was a nice package.

There was a lot of disappointment that the 04 model didn't have a hood scoop. a trademark of all 64-74 GTOs.

Heck, I wish they would bring the Holden Ute to the U.S.!


----------



## gogirl (Dec 22, 2004)

I agree with what others have said. But the fact that this GTO was not greatly received meant that those of us who bought it got a great car at a not high price.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

They look like imports and the first year of two they didn't even have hood scoops.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Something to keep in mind is even if it had had a rabid following on release the agreement that GM had to make with the UAW for a non-UAW car was that only 15,000 a year could be imported and only for 3 years. When I first bought the car in '04 (and it wasn't cheap then) I actually had people come up to me and tell me how ugly it was. Within a few years kids were going ga-ga over it . . . and it still doesn't have hood scoops or split exhaust.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not really sure on that 'mods eventually increasing the value' thing. When a car gets too personalized it somewhat limits the interest to people whom those the mods appeal to.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The total 3 year run of just over 42K was short of the 56K or so total units scheduled for the 3 year run. GM pulled it before the total run of 2006 could be reached as sales were tanking. 

In 2004 GM was in competition with Ford to bring a "retro" muscle car to market. Pontiac rushed the 2004 to market to beat the Mustang. In their haste the design failed but they did beat the Mustang to market but lost the sales race as the Mustang was done 'right" and well, we saw what happened.

GM listened to the critics and after taking the 2007 model year off to retool and redesign a more 'retro' GTO for 2008 which was to be built on the Zeta platform in Baltimore, GM which was beholding to the FEDS, was told to AXE Pontiac. Who knows what would have come to be had Pontiac lived. 

Back 'then' the GTO was marketed to the middle income 40+ year old range with a price tag in the low 30's priced out of reach of younger crowd. Many didn't know what it was and the cars were snubbed. Now, with the price of them for the younger crowd they're more popular now than then, and as more kids get a hold of them, the more the new gen GTOs are being destroyed, kinda like back in the 'day' 

The new gen GTO will now have a concours class at the GTOAA National Meets beginning in 2019. The 15 year anniversary of the car will now enable it to be included and the 2005-2006's will also be included.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

HP11 said:


> Not really sure on that 'mods eventually increasing the value' thing. When a car gets too personalized it somewhat limits the interest to people whom those the mods appeal to.


:agree 

Also cars with performance mods tend to make some shy away from them. Solely because some think that just because a car has performance mods it's been abused. Not always true. There's a big difference between occasionally having fun with your ride and abusing the crap out of it. Besides, why have a performance car if you're not going to lay into it from time to time?


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

HP11 said:


> Not really sure on that 'mods eventually increasing the value' thing. When a car gets too personalized it somewhat limits the interest to people whom those the mods appeal to.


History has proven that the cars that stand the best chance of holding or gaining value are low mileage original cars.

Every modification diminishes the appeal to a real collector. Every mile hurts the value.

They're nice cars, but at this point don't have a serious following. No one knows what the future will hold for them. If I had a nice original unmodified one, I'd try to keep the miles down and keep it original.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The total 3 year run of just over 42K was short of the 56K or so total units scheduled for the 3 year run. GM pulled it before the total run of 2006 could be reached as sales were tanking.
> 
> In 2004 GM was in competition with Ford to bring a "retro" muscle car to market. Pontiac rushed the 2004 to market to beat the Mustang. In their haste the design failed but they did beat the Mustang to market but lost the sales race as the Mustang was done 'right" and well, we saw what happened.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the potential total was 45,000, 15,000 per year. I for one am happy it didn't become a "Mustang". When I pull up to a four way stop there are usually 3 Mustangs on the other corners.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Pull up listingallcars.com and look at the prices dealers are asking for the new gen GTOs.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quite a few wrecked ones for sale on that site. I've read many 'crashed my GTO' or 'totaled my GTO' posts on this and other sites. Obviously, not all of the 42K or 45K are left.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

HP11 said:


> Quite a few wrecked ones for sale on that site. I've read many 'crashed my GTO' or 'totaled my GTO' posts on this and other sites. Obviously, not all of the 42K or 45K are left.


I'd be surprised if 20,000 were left. It's been 12 years for the oldest and as they fell into younger hands that didn't plop down $30,000+ for one they aren't getting treated nicely. I know I don't see them around much in my parts anymore. Many low mileage ones that were treated as hobby cars have been sold and gone on to daily driver use. Commuter traffic, high power, rear wheel drive, inclement weather and poor driver judgement have taken their toll.


----------



## designerron (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm surprised at how many are showing up for sale in Southern California. I almost bought an east coast car with 21K miles on it, but it had some rust issues. Then this past weekend I looked at a super clean Silver/Black Interior, Auto, one owner with 33K miles. Prices on these are at about $20,000. They also had a blue one with 90K miles for about $17,500. I've got mine, which I bought from a friend, but there are at least 10 for sale within a 50 mile radius.


----------



## KarliniSmeagol11 (Apr 21, 2013)

designerron said:


> I'm surprised at how many are showing up for sale in Southern California. I almost bought an east coast car with 21K miles on it, but it had some rust issues. Then this past weekend I looked at a super clean Silver/Black Interior, Auto, one owner with 33K miles. Prices on these are at about $20,000. They also had a blue one with 90K miles for about $17,500. I've got mine, which I bought from a friend, but there are at least 10 for sale within a 50 mile radius.


Since I live in So Cal - yes I am also surprised how many are for sale or how many I encounter - but you still need to perform your homework to get a good one - take your time and test drive - also research this forum. My car has really been great - but I have still sunk nearly $5K in repairs/drive train related - love can make you do illogical things - but make sure your not throwing your money out the window!


----------



## kansjfr (May 13, 2013)

My son and I bought ours at the end of 2004, when the 2005s with the 400 hp engines came out, and nobody wanted the '04s. I think we paid $22k for each, which thought were smokin' deals. Mine is Torrid Red/black interior, now has 20k miles on it, son's is Yellow Jacket/black interior with about 26k on his. Mine is completely stock, except I had the factory wheels chromed, and he put a Borla exhaust and short throw shifter on his. I'm really surprised that they're bringing near $20k, but hey, it's California. The prices went in the toilet shortly after 2006, but have rebounded nicely for a low mileage, clean car.


----------

